# Feet Color



## AynjewlFaycc (12 mo ago)

I was just noticing how red my doves feet are. I was wondering 💭 f there is something that makes them appear more red such as increased circulation/blood flow? I know sometimes their feet feel more warm than other times. Also my teen/baby dove still has pale feet. When will his feet turn red and why are they pale now?

Found the answer and it is totally normal despite critics below









leg/feet colour


hi,,just wondering about foot and leg colour in pigeons,,most have red feet and legs some have grey feet and legs,is this cos they are babies????(dark legs ones are usually dark spreads if thats any help)thanks,,just curious




www.pigeons.biz





The only thing I will eventually find out first hand is when they turn red.


----------



## beachwood45789 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi, your birds look a little rundown i noticed the feed you are giving them looks like cracked corn and bits of milo that is no good for your birds they should be eating regular pigeon feed with corn and peas safflower and other good seeds do you give them vitamins do you give them grit these are things all birds need. are there any pigeon supply stores where you live where do you live ?? maybe i can find a feed store where you can get these products, your birds would look a 100x better dont worry about there feet they look fine


----------



## AynjewlFaycc (12 mo ago)

Hi There,

Thank you for your consideration. I had noticed the peculiar feet color difference in at least my parent doves in comparison to their child and wanted to know if there was something that was distinctly factual about the difference. I use this platform when google cannot provide me with any details that relate to my question. Regarding some of your comments, could you please provide some links to support your ideas? What physical characteristics resulted in your perception? They get their vitamins from fresh fruit/veggies and important antibacterial features from spices like cumin. They also have their grit/cuttlefish bone, homemade and packaged dove food from local stores and business around the world. Additionally check this article out on an addition to water:






Vinegar: A Natural Approach to Avian Management


PLEASE NOTE: HEATED vinegar emits toxic fumes similar to carbon dioxide. Bird owners have lost their pets by adding vinegar to their dishwashing cycle, or




www.beautyofbirds.com





Sarah


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

Hello,

I agree with beechwood4578's observations. Your bird looks sick, he not getting the required nutrients to be healthy.
You said he get vitamins from fresh fruit/veggies and important antibacterial features from spices like cumin. You also said they have grit/cuttlefish bone. That all sounds nice but is it really help your bird if there is bad hygiene. 
His feed color should not change that much. This is a sign of poor circulation caused by poor nutrition. The place your feeding him is dirty and filthy, it needs to be cleaned and disinfected. He should not be eating poop mixed with his feed. This why he's probably sick. I don't need to support my observations; I just need to look at your picture.

I'm giving you sound advice not to offend you, 
but to help you and especially your bird.


----------



## beachwood45789 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi, that white bird is the same one that you posted a pic of in another thread, that is the bird that his top beak goes over the bottom beak how does that bird eat? when he tries to peck at feed the top beak will be in the way maybe that is why he looks rundown he is not getting enough feed to eat, you need to clip off the tip that hangs over the bottom beak use a nail clipper to cut off the overhang it will not hurt the bird. and like Mercedes15 you need to clean and disinfected his area clean it with bleach, give him fresh food everyday in a clean feeder


----------



## AynjewlFaycc (12 mo ago)

Hi Mercedes,

Thank you for your observations. The cages are changed and disinfected regularly. I have seen birds doing fine in poop coated cages and people who keep chickens don't clean and disinfect. I thought it may have to do with circulation like you said but he is only like 3wx old and he never had red feet.
His demeanor is the same as his parents- showing no sign of sickness.

Sarah



mercedes15 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I agree with beechwood4578's observations. Your bird looks sick, he not getting the required nutrients to be healthy.
> You said he get vitamins from fresh fruit/veggies and important antibacterial features from spices like cumin. You also said they have grit/cuttlefish bone. That all sounds nice but is it really help your bird if there is bad hygiene.
> ...





mercedes15 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I agree with beechwood4578's observations. Your bird looks sick, he not getting the required nutrients to be healthy.
> You said he get vitamins from fresh fruit/veggies and important antibacterial features from spices like cumin. You also said they have grit/cuttlefish bone. That all sounds nice but is it really help your bird if there is bad hygiene.
> ...


----------



## AynjewlFaycc (12 mo ago)

Yes that is the same bird! That is why I took offense when you said she looked bad because I know how looking bad looks! The vet actually said her beak was fine like that, but I do trim it. Bleach is actually very harmful, vinegar disinfects as well and is much safer around pets.



beachwood45789 said:


> Hi, that white bird is the same one that you posted a pic of in another thread, that is the bird that his top beak goes over the bottom beak how does that bird eat? when he tries to peck at feed the top beak will be in the way maybe that is why he looks rundown he is not getting enough feed to eat, you need to clip off the tip that hangs over the bottom beak use a nail clipper to cut off the overhang it will not hurt the bird. and like Mercedes15 you need to clean and disinfected his area clean it with bleach, give him fresh food everyday in a clean feeder
> View attachment 100097


----------



## beachwood45789 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi, what about the beak on the white pigeon have you clipped the overhang off? how can that bird eat when his top beak is in the way, you do not know how to take care of pigeons


----------



## AynjewlFaycc (12 mo ago)

How long have you owned doves?



beachwood45789 said:


> Hi, what about the beak on the white pigeon have you clipped the overhang off? how can that bird eat when his top beak is in the way, you do not know how to take care of pigeons


----------



## beachwood45789 (Jul 15, 2014)

AynjewlFaycc said:


> How long have you owned doves?


i have never owned any doves but they are the same as pigeons and i have owned pigeons since 1962 and i still have pigeons today


----------



## AynjewlFaycc (12 mo ago)

Oh okay. What's the typical lifespan of your pigeon's and the longest living one you've had?


----------



## AynjewlFaycc (12 mo ago)

AynjewlFaycc said:


> Hi There,
> 
> Thank you for your consideration. I had noticed the peculiar feet color difference in at least my parent doves in comparison to their child and wanted to know if there was something that was distinctly factual about the difference. I use this platform when google cannot provide me with any details that relate to my question. Regarding some of your comments, could you please provide some links to support your ideas? What physical characteristics resulted in your perception? They get their vitamins from fresh fruit/veggies and important antibacterial features from spices like cumin. They also have their grit/cuttlefish bone, homemade and packaged dove food from local stores and business around the world. Additionally check this article out on an addition to water:
> 
> ...


----------



## beachwood45789 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi, here are 4 pics of 2 of my foundation pair the 1st 2 pics are b/b hen she is 13 years old and her mate a b/b cock he is 15 years old they dont have eggs any more but every year i let them breed 2 young ones to keep them happy i know how to take care of birds, and that vet you go to said that overbite is ok he dont know what he is talking about .just watch the bird eat and tell me he can pick up seeds with that overbite


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

Hello AynjewIFaycc,

Experienced expert people on this forum try to help people because nobody knows everything.
Don’t get an attitude, just because someone gives there expert opinion based on
observations that you don’t agree with. We have given you sound expert advice on your bird handling, Its your decision whether you want to improve/learn or not.


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

beachwood45789 said:


> Hi, here are 4 pics of 2 of my foundation pair the 1st 2 pics are b/b hen she is 13 years old and her mate a b/b cock he is 15 years old they dont have eggs any more but every year i let them breed 2 young ones to keep them happy i know how to take care of birds, and that vet you go to said that overbite is ok he dont know what he is talking about .just watch the bird eat and tell me he can pick up seeds with that overbite
> View attachment 100098
> View attachment 100099
> View attachment 100100
> View attachment 100101


Nice looking Birds👍


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

Beachwood45789,

What bloodline are you flying?


----------



## beachwood45789 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi, i am not racing pigeons any more last year was my last year of racing, i sold all my top breeders to a friend of mine that races in Long Island N.Y. and i gave some away to friends of mine i have one pair of homers that i kept and the 2 birds i posted about be for and i have 2 flying flights i have a blue teager male and an apple dun teager his mate she is 13 yo and her mate is 12. i am going to buy some flying tipplets some flying flights some bald heads some rollers and fly them around our property just like i did when i was a kid. the blood line i raced was the supercrack-699 family crossed with a staff van reet hen that produced a lot of winners for me. are you racing your birds this year ?


----------



## AynjewlFaycc (12 mo ago)

beachwood45789 said:


> Hi, here are 4 pics of 2 of my foundation pair the 1st 2 pics are b/b hen she is 13 years old and her mate a b/b cock he is 15 years old they dont have eggs any more but every year i let them breed 2 young ones to keep them happy i know how to take care of birds, and that vet you go to said that overbite is ok he dont know what he is talking about .just watch the bird eat and tell me he can pick up seeds with that overbite
> View attachment 100098
> View attachment 100099
> View attachment 100100
> View attachment 100101


Ok, ya I thought the same about what the vet said so I trimmed it. On her beach I have noticed the end doesn't touch well anymore. I trimmed it when I noticed her struggling to eat six months ago and that the top started twisting to one side. When it grew out I trimmed it again. I keep an eye on it.


----------



## AynjewlFaycc (12 mo ago)

AynjewlFaycc said:


> Ok, ya I thought the same about what the vet said so I trimmed it. On her beach I have noticed the end doesn't touch well anymore. I trimmed it when I noticed her struggling to eat six months ago and that the top started twisting to one side. When it grew out I trimmed it again. I keep an eye on it.
> 
> Other than that, your pictures show caked on poop on one's feet and around their living spaces. My pictures showed three fresh poops on a fresh sheet of paper. I just don't know why my pictures were thought to be unsanitary. I wipe down all the bars and change paper regularly along with deep cleaning purches and coating them with antibacterial oil to help the poop not go so deep into their grooves.


----------



## beachwood45789 (Jul 15, 2014)

is that all you got to say my pigeon has poop on its feet


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

beachwood45789 said:


> Hi, i am not racing pigeons any more last year was my last year of racing, i sold all my top breeders to a friend of mine that races in Long Island N.Y. and i gave some away to friends of mine i have one pair of homers that i kept and the 2 birds i posted about be for and i have 2 flying flights i have a blue teager male and an apple dun teager his mate she is 13 yo and her mate is 12. i am going to buy some flying tipplets some flying flights some bald heads some rollers and fly them around our property just like i did when i was a kid. the blood line i raced was the supercrack-699 family crossed with a staff van reet hen that produced a lot of winners for me. are you racing your birds this year ?
> View attachment 100103
> View attachment 100104
> View attachment 100105
> View attachment 100106


I'm actually breeding a couple of pairs of Staf Van Reets I acquired recently. 
I'll see how that goes, I'm not in a big hurry to race them this year, 
but I will, as soon I think they are ready. 
I may bypass the young bird races, and race old bird season when I get a good team going.


----------



## AynjewlFaycc (12 mo ago)

mercedes15 said:


> Hello AynjewIFaycc,
> 
> Experienced expert people on this forum try to help people because nobody knows everything.
> Don’t get an attitude, just because someone gives there expert opinion based on
> observations that you don’t agree with. We have given you sound expert advice on your bird handling, Its your decision whether you want to improve/learn or not.


I don't think I had an attitude at all. I was the one being picked on! Thanks for trying to help. I updated the main post. The correct answer was on your platform in a different post. Many people on this platform have experience and we come together when there is something we may not know. I was also making my observations and putting some advice on the table as well.


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

I’m glad to hear you say that, sorry if I misinterpreted the conversation, anyway I’m here anytime you need help or have a question.

Thanks


----------

